# P226 uspsa



## bcerame (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking for my first gun. Interested mainly for the sport but with home defense as an additional need. I saw and held a P226 USPSA at a local gunshop and it caught my interest. Can someone advise me on what I may find I'll like or dislike about this paticular gun. Thanks!


----------

